# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Yellow Platy

## andrewtyr

I have seen them in a showcase tank in a shop in Bt Timah Plaze before. They look really nice. Are they just another platy kind and function as the same as one?

Really looking hard for them. The current trend is red high fin, and I just cant seem to find them.

----------

